# Canada: ON, April 8th: National Cannabis Debate



## Goldie (Apr 4, 2005)

Peterborough ON, April 8th: cannabis debate 

Fleming College

National Debate on Decriminalization of Marijuana

Monday, March 21, 2005
Peterborough &#8211; Fleming College is bringing together Canada&#8217;s leading drug policy lawmakers for a town hall debate on the decriminalization of marijuana, Bill C-17 on Friday, April 8 at 7.30 p.m.

Moderated by the CBC&#8217;s Mark Kelley, the event features Paul Macklin, the Parliamentary Secretary to the Minister of Justice, Libby Davies, the NDP MP for Vancouver East and the party&#8217;s drug policy critic, and Randy White, MP for Abbotsford, British Columbia and the Conservative Party drug policy critic.

Joining the MP&#8217;s are experts who will bring their perspectives to the debate. They are: Dr. Mark Ware of McGill University&#8217;s Centre for the Study of Pain, Sal Polito, Director of the Canadian Association of Police Boards and a councillor for the City of Kawartha Lakes and Chief Garry Clement of the Cobourg police force who will speak on behalf of the Canadian Association of Chiefs of Police.

&#8220;It&#8217;s a chance for the college community and the wider community to participate in the process of lawmaking,&#8221; says Political Science Professor Tony Goulem who organized the event. &#8220;People will have the opportunity to question the main political parties as they prepare to take the legislation to committee where most of it will be drafted.&#8221;

Bill C-17 has passed first reading and has been referred to the Standing Committee on Justice, Human Rights, Public Safety and Emergency Preparedness. The committee is expected to study it in May.

The debate takes place in the Whetung Theatre on the Sutherland Campus in Peterborough.

THE COMMUNITY IS INVITED

The event is free and is open to the community. Because there is a limited number of tickets, please 705-749-5530, ext. 1213 to reserve your seat.

Media contact: Tony Goulem, Professor of Political Science, Fleming College, at 705-749-5530, ext. 1213 or Pauline Janitch, Communications, ext. 1370

For more information, please call Pauline Janitch, Communications Officer, at 705.749.5530, extension 1370.
http://www.flemingc.on.ca/news/rele...00503210905.cfm


----------

